# اذكى إمرأه في العالم...!!!!!!!



## ABOTARBO (11 يوليو 2010)

*اذكـــــــى إمـــــــــرأه فــــــــي العالـــــــــم

قصة أعجبتنى كثيرآآآآآ
وواثق هتعجبكم...وتستافيدوا من المعنى...

كان في ملك سأل الشعب سؤال .... وقالهم اللي يجاوب عليه صح
هديله فلووس كثيير وكل حاجة عاوزها هعملهاله
والسؤال هو
ايه اكثر شي وايه اكبر شي ..؟؟؟؟
راح الخادم .. على بيته وقاعد يفكر ..
جته بنته .. وقالت : ايه مالك؟؟
قام قالها : الملك النهارده سأل الشعب سوال وقال اللي يجاوب عليه ..
هديله فلوس وكل اللي عاوزه وانا مش عارف الإجابة..
البنت : ايه هو السؤال ..؟؟
الخادم : ايه اكثر شي وايه اكبر شي ..؟؟؟؟
البنت : روح عند الملك وقله اكبر شي ارضك واكثر شي مالك ..
راح الخادم عند الملك وقاله : ياملك انا لقيت اجابة لسؤالك ..
قال الملك : تفضل ..
الخادم : اكثر شي مالك و أكبر شي ارضك ..
الملك : مين قالك الإجابة ..؟؟؟
الخادم : بنتي ..
الملك : طيب روح قلها ..
لابسة ومش لابسة..
ماشية ومش ماشية ..
هدية و مش هدية ؟؟؟
الخادم راح عند بنته وقالها .. : الملك يقولك
لابسة ومش لابسة..
ماشية ومش ماشية ..
هدية و مش هدية ؟؟؟
البنت : طيب روح جيب لي شبكة .. وغنمة .. ولحمة ..
استغرب الأب الخادم من الطلبات بس راح وجابها ..
لبست البنت الشبكة وركبت الغنمة .. ومسكة اللحمة وراحت ودخلت عند الملك ..
وقالت : ياملك .. انا لابسة شبكة ومش لابسة ..
وماشية بس مش على رجلي على غنمة..
و دي لحمة انت تعتبرها هدية و مش هدية..
الملك .. اعجب بذكاء البنت وقالها تتزوجيني؟؟
اتزوجت بنت الخادم الملك .. وعاشو في تبات ونبات .. وخلفوا صبيان وبنات
المهم ....
بعد سنين .. كان في خادم من الخدم اعطاه الملك حصان هدية ..
وفي يوم نام الخادم ونسي انه يأكل الحصان قام هاج الحصان ..
فجاه الملك وطرد الخادم وقاله هات الحصان ورووح..
راح الخادم وهو زعلااان ..
المهم شافته الملكة .. وقالتله ايه مالك حزين ..
قالها: الملك طردني واخذ مني الحصان..
قامت قالتله: خذ صنارة واقعد اصطاد بالحديقة على العشب
ولو جاك الملك وقالك بتعمل ايه قله اذا انت مارزقتنيش يمكن ربي يرزقني..
عمل الخادم زي ماقالتله الملكة ..
جاه الملك .. وقاله ايه قاعد بتعمل ايه ..؟؟
الخادم : اذا انت مارزقتنيش يمكن ربي يرزقني..
قام الملك قاله : مين قلك تقول كده
الخادم : الملكة..
غضب الملك .. و اتجنن من ذكاء البنت ..
وراحلها .. وقالها : شوفي يابنت الناس .. لمي حاجتك .. وروحي على بيت اهلك .. بس قبل ماتروحي .. اعمليلي شاي .. وخذي اغلى حاجة عندك
المهم .. قامت البنت عملتله شاي وحطتله فيه
منوم
المهم صحي الملك .. ولقى نفسه فين بقى
في بيت الخادم ( ابوالبنت )
قام قال :: ايه اللي جبني هنا ..!!!!!
البنت : مش انت قلت لي روحي بيت اهلك وخذي اغلى حاجة عندك ..!!
وانت اغلى حاجة عندي





م ن ق و ل
*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 يوليو 2010)

روعه جدا شكرا ليكم​


> البنت : مش انت قلت لي روحي بيت اهلك وخذي اغلى حاجة عندك ..!!
> وانت اغلى حاجة عندي​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> روعه جدا شكرا ليكم​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

قصة جميلة بها معانى كتيرة مفيدة 
شكرا لك ابوتربو 
واحلى تقييم لو سمح المنتدى


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههه

رااااءعة جد القصة دة

شكرا ليك ابو تربو ​


----------



## Nemo (12 يوليو 2010)

كلها افادة كتر خيرك
ميرسى ع القصة وربنا يباركك


----------



## sparrow (13 يوليو 2010)

فظيع فعلا ذكائها 
قصة جميله 
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## سور (14 يوليو 2010)

قصة حلوه جدا وهادفه
شكراا ليم ابو تربو​


----------



## maramero (14 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههههه
مرسي حلوة اوي القصة ربنا يعوضك *​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 يوليو 2010)

*قصة بجد رائعة ومعانيها جميلة خالص*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## دموع حائرة (14 يوليو 2010)

كتير حلو الموضوع يسلمو


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 يوليو 2010)

*قصة مفيدة جدا 
مرسي ابو تربو 

الرب يبارك كل اعمالك​*


----------



## tamav maria (14 يوليو 2010)

قصه جميله جدا ابوتربو
فعلا البنت زكيه جدا
شكرا للموضوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> قصة جميلة بها معانى كتيرة مفيدة
> شكرا لك ابوتربو
> واحلى تقييم لو سمح المنتدى


أشكرك تاسونى ...وتقيمى هو مروركم الطيب دة.


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> رااااءعة جد القصة دة
> 
> شكرا ليك ابو تربو ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يوليو 2010)

Nemo قال:


> كلها افادة كتر خيرك
> ميرسى ع القصة وربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يوليو 2010)

sparrow قال:


> فظيع فعلا ذكائها
> قصة جميله
> شكرا لتعبك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 يوليو 2010)

الذكاء نعمة كبرى


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يوليو 2010)

سور قال:


> قصة حلوه جدا وهادفه
> شكراا ليم ابو تربو​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يوليو 2010)

maramero قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> مرسي حلوة اوي القصة ربنا يعوضك *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يوليو 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *قصة بجد رائعة ومعانيها جميلة خالص*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يوليو 2010)

دموع حائرة قال:


> كتير حلو الموضوع يسلمو


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يوليو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *قصة مفيدة جدا
> مرسي ابو تربو
> 
> الرب يبارك كل اعمالك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> قصه جميله جدا ابوتربو
> فعلا البنت زكيه جدا
> شكرا للموضوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يوليو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> الذكاء نعمة كبرى


----------



## SHAKSHK (15 يوليو 2010)

قصه جميله وياريت نبقى حكماء زيها 
ربنا يدينا الحكمه


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يوليو 2010)

SHAKSHK قال:


> قصه جميله وياريت نبقى حكماء زيها
> ربنا يدينا الحكمه


----------

